# Grizzlies Unveil New Team Logo and Colors



## talula (Jul 9, 2003)

Link 



> The new Grizzlies logo represents strength, power and courage. Character, tenacity and fearlessness. The Grizzly symbolizes Memphis basketball at its grittiest, at its toughest, at its best. It symbolizes Grizzlies players and the fierce passion they bring to the court every night. It symbolizes incredible leadership and their commitment to winning and class. It symbolizes the maturity of an organization that will settle for nothing less than the ultimate – success.
> 
> "I love our new logo," said West. "I love the eyes on the bear. The eyes are focused, determined and powerful. This is what this logo and our team represents…power, determination and a focus towards winning."
> 
> From the base color of blue that brings this identity to life (Memphis Midnight, Beale Street Blue and Smoke Blue) to the neon-inspired typeface of the city name. From the intense gaze of the Grizzly that represents a serious and competitive team to the subtle references to the colors of Egyptian royalty (Grizzlies Gold). All elements of this new identity were put in place to represent this city and this game.


----------



## talula (Jul 9, 2003)




----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Looks awesome. Can't wait to see the jerseys (although I'll wait to see who gets traded before I buy one).

I'm very impressed by the shades they selected. I had been worrying that the end result would look too close to the Tigers.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

The combination of sky and navy blue has always been a favorite of mine, I'm jealous you guys have it. I can't wait to see the uniforms, you certainly are two for two already with the colors and logo.


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

damn, that look sick. it reminds me of the timberwolves logo for some reason. BUT all and all i might pick up a jersey too, maybe GASOL? or BATTIER? gasol will be the safer bet though.


----------



## Snicka (Dec 29, 2003)

I'm a retard, should have read kirks post better. I too agree it looks like the twolves logo.


----------



## Babby (Jul 26, 2002)

It's definately similar to the T-puppies, but way way sicker. It's more aggresive, less cartoonish, and the colors are awesome . The eyes are effin sweet they did such a good job with the color scheme. The logo is dope, colors are even doper, jerseys should be dope too, and i'm gonna make an ***outofUandMe that the floor of the Feddy is gonna be hype. 
Following the Wolves format doesn't bother me a bit, because in actuality ours are way better. Not only will Grizz-Unit fans love it but the rest of the league is gonna be all over them. Imagine now we get KB8, and this jersey is the leagues best seller.
Dream baby, dream

Bitter BC Boyee
Mo Town - Vancouver Island


----------



## scapegoat (Feb 20, 2004)

I could do without the type, but the logo and colors are very nice.


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

Really like the colors.
The Memphis colors/jerseys of the past were some of the ugliest I've seen.
Nice improvement.


----------



## Grizzlie_Guy (Apr 29, 2004)

*New Unies?*

Tatula can u add a link to where you got that article from please.
Never mind I see it.
And wasnt there a numnut that posted that those were not going to be the colors,,,hmmmm guess he was either pulling our legs our didnt know what he was talking about.


----------



## Blue Bear (Dec 4, 2003)

All in all, I like it. The colors are what we expected, as well as the logo, but it's nice to see it for real in the new team colors. 

T-Wolves & Mav's influence is written all over it though. It appears our colors are exact copies of the Mav's & the T-Wolves logo obviously influenced our design. Doesn't matter though, the Bulls & Blaziers have the same colors too. 

All things considered, I'll give it two thumbs up.


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

Well, glad to see I had correct information.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kirk_2003</b>!
> damn, that look sick. it reminds me of the timberwolves logo for some reason.


They are pretty similar, especially if you take one the animal face of their logo.

















I like the new logo nontheless, it's much better with the colors in it.


----------



## GrizzPimp (May 12, 2004)

They should have left some of the red and the bear needs teeth, it looks more like a care bear than a Grizzlie but that would look identical to the t-wolves. Oh well, who am I to disapprove of any thing *The Logo* decides on. They better leave the claw on the ball for the center court graphic.










*The Grizz Pimp*


----------



## Dakota (Aug 18, 2002)

I love the colors, but I just have one question. Will the yellow be used in the uniform at all?? I think the color scheme would work nicely with a little yellow mixture into the uni's. Yes, it is reminiscent of UCLA's color scheme, but hell, UCLA's are kick ***. Overall, I approve wholeheartedly with the new logo. I can't wait to see the alternate jerseys we get. (probably a couple years down the road) I'm hoping for some yellow jerseys with that hint of royal blue in them. That would be totally siccckkkkk. ( <<< Toyota commercial influence there)


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

To me, the new Grizz logo looks like a cross between the T-Wolves and retro Blue Jays.

I wonder if Dallas minds Memphis using such a similar colour scheme?


But the new logo/colours/jerseys will be a big improvement, nonetheless.


----------



## w-h-i-t-e-b-o-y (Jul 14, 2002)

*Agreed*

I know it is a little over-played but it is definitely nice!

I cant wait to see the uni's!
I do however think their might have should've been some teeth but tight none the less!(I wish their was still some red and maybe add a little yellow)

Good move Memphis Grizzlies!


----------



## freakofnature (Mar 30, 2003)

I'm suprised no one has mentioned the Nuggets.


----------



## BrYaNBaIlEy06 (Jul 15, 2003)

I'm not a fan of those colors. Maybe they will grow on me. :dead:


----------



## talula (Jul 9, 2003)

> The logo is simple, clean and unattached - meaning it hardly carries the look of a patch or caricature. There are no immediate plans for a secondary logo.
> 
> Although several NBA teams don shades of blue, the Grizzlies aren't concerned about the color scheme or idle comparisons.
> 
> ...


Link


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

Yeah the grizzlies writing definitely reminded me of the old blue jays logo.. but overall I think the logo is pretty nice.. can't wait to see the jerseys


----------



## Grizzlie_Guy (Apr 29, 2004)

Go to ESPNS MEMPHIS MEssage board some one posted pix of them.


----------



## talula (Jul 9, 2003)

These are the pics Grizzlie_Guy was talking about. These are from a video game patch.

I don't know about everyone else, but our new logo/colors are really starting to grow on me.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

Here is something I did on Photoshop, just to have a better idea. I can do the away one if wanted.


----------



## Grizzlie_Guy (Apr 29, 2004)

I HEARD THOSE PIX WERE FAKES.


----------



## Grizzlie_Guy (Apr 29, 2004)

these are better,,but o well.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Grizzlie_Guy</b>!
> these are better,,but o well.


Eh that yellow looks like someone puked on it.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Grizzlie_Guy</b>!
> these are better,,but o well.


Eh, I don't know. That yellow and black reminds me way too much of the Pharoahs' old colors. Not a good thing.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

IMO the new jerseys are ugly. A better job could have been done..


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> 
> To me, the new Grizz logo looks like a cross between the T-Wolves and retro Blue Jays.
> 
> ...


ya i was gonna say the same thing judge for you self


----------



## Grizzlie_Guy (Apr 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Charlotte_______</b>!
> 
> 
> Eh that yellow looks like someone puked on it.


*LOL . it Was a joke,but anyway.....Those are the same old Grizz Colors...Black,red with Gold intead of the bronze.No Turquoise.There were alot of people saying keep the colors except the turqouise, but change the logo,well that was my take on it...*


----------

